# Dave's Halloween sounds resurrected (sorta)



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Hi all,
I was trying to find Dave's well-known site for some new sounds for this year, but the site had been taken down. I poked around on Wayback and found the archived sound files:

http://wayback.archive.org/web/*/http://davesworld56.250free.com/*


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

Cool, thanks!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I didn't know the internet had a wayback machine


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

All of the best ones do!


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

thank you for posting this!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

we call the backward facing seats in our station wagon the "wayback"!

OOO! he has cricket sounds! cool.


----------

